# GBATemp Yearly Awards?



## KotaInka2 (Nov 3, 2003)

I mentioned it in Saria's topic on Artist of the Week but I just wanted to make sure that people could see this as another idea, albeit derived from Saria's.

The gist is that maybe we could have yearly awards. This could include but not be limited to Artist of the Year, Most Helpful, Friendliest Mod, Most Promising Newcomer, etc.

There was a couple posts positive on the idea in the other thread, but what does everybody else think?


----------



## D2_ (Nov 3, 2003)

Not too bad of an idea. Gives me an excuse to bring back that suggestion in giving out custom medal as a prize.


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 3, 2003)

Sounds good...except for most promising newcomer. By the time we have the vote or whatever, he will no longer be a newcomer and could end up being a spammer or a non-poster...It would work for a month, but a year wouldn't.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Nov 3, 2003)

We need to work out the groundwork (like, who's handling nominations and who's doing the voting, or even if we use a democratic process at all), but I'm for it.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Smef (Nov 3, 2003)

maybe we should do it bi-monthly or so.  if they are yearly awards, we might only get 1 or 2 in before the gba becomes obsolete.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Nov 3, 2003)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Nov 2 2003 said:


> Sounds good...except for most promising newcomer. By the time we have the vote or whatever, he will no longer be a newcomer and could end up being a spammer or a non-poster...It would work for a month, but a year wouldn't.


Exactly, you guys are certainly thinking about it and that is the point. I just threw out some ideas of my own in case it is decided that it is a good idea. Then, it should be determined if it is feasible and how it would work. Obviously, the veterans around here would have the clearest idea on these points.


-EDIT-

Smef, I certainly doubt that this community will die just because Nintendo replaces the GBA with a newer system. If anything, the majority of us would move with it to the new site if necessary as opposed to making a name change for the site. Besides, if it is a yearly award, it covers everything from the currently passed year.


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Nov 3, 2003)

Sounds good, Im all for this idea


----------



## owlman (Nov 3, 2003)

Best GBA game, Best GCN game and best spammer


----------



## Luse (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm all for it, as long as we can also vote for " Most unproductive member of the board whose uselessness has come to and end" and then ban that person.... 

All kidding aside, great idea...


----------



## Opium (Nov 3, 2003)

This sounds like another great idea! A yearly awards night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm all for this and I'd hope that we can start a tradition here at gbatemp that every year on new years day (or close to it) the   .......... of the year awards are handed out.
I like your idea D2 about giving the winners a custom medal, which they where for the whole of the next year.


----------



## GbaDoctor (Nov 3, 2003)

great, i'm up whit u guyz. we can do those awards for various things, like the best user or the best site, or the best game or...


----------



## PhaTdrU (Nov 3, 2003)

why dont we make it a 4 times a year award? i agree with smef, yearly is just too long.


----------



## IckleGothBoy (Nov 3, 2003)

I agree with darkchylde, it should be 4 times a year, instead of just the once.


----------



## Koekie (Nov 3, 2003)

yes, four times a year is better.

I like the idea, and I also have another suggestion:

give a prize to the artist that made the best entry in a contest. (this will be 4 times a year)
every 1st and 2nd entry gets nominated, and at the end of 1/4th year we have 3 rounds were will be decided what the best piece is


----------



## CLu` (Nov 3, 2003)

I am all for this. The idea of having it 4 times a year (every 3 months) is great. But I think at the end of the year we should have a huge award ceremony. All those who got awarded during the the year would automatically be nominated for the big awards.

As for voting. The mods, supers. & admins can nominate and vote for the members which will be awarded in the tri-monthly awards and for the big one the members themselves can choose who they like, kind of like a viewers choice decision. This can be done by posting poll topics in the contest forum.

Great Idea I really would like to see this happen.


----------



## Fusion Master (Jan 26, 2004)

I could go for a best  ammature game award. lol (My Dralion will be ready by the time we come around to doing this. lol)

I like the Idea. Maybe at the End of every 3 months? (March 31, June 30, September 30 and December 31)


----------



## Myke (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm already seeing the same people winning over and over again....


----------



## phuzzz (Jan 26, 2004)

Dude, Fusion Master.  What... the... hell.  Why in the WORLD have you replyed to this topic?  It's been dead for months.  And the next mod to come by the thread, please don't close it.  I really want an answer to this.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jan 26, 2004)

My original intent was to have it take place before now, but the staff while warm on the idea, appears to have been short on time to make it happen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-EDIT-

Well phuzz, normally I would agree with you, but Fusion Master and Dice are the only ones to even partially pursue my idea, whether they knew it or not. So, I can kind of see why Fusion Master replied to it.


----------



## Myke (Jan 26, 2004)

dang I didn't even notice the date of the first post...


----------



## KotaInka2 (Nov 3, 2003)

I mentioned it in Saria's topic on Artist of the Week but I just wanted to make sure that people could see this as another idea, albeit derived from Saria's.

The gist is that maybe we could have yearly awards. This could include but not be limited to Artist of the Year, Most Helpful, Friendliest Mod, Most Promising Newcomer, etc.

There was a couple posts positive on the idea in the other thread, but what does everybody else think?


----------



## Legend (Jan 26, 2004)

Aw hell, and I was lookin forward to seeing people win these awards...Oh well, it might still happen.
Don't give up hope, mates!

Happy trails.


----------



## Fusion Master (Jan 26, 2004)

I suggest we still do this wether it's official or not. Best fan created game will go to me! yay! lol


----------



## Opium (Jan 26, 2004)

QUOTE(Legend @ Jan 26 2004 said:


> Aw hell, and I was lookin forward to seeing people win these awards...Oh well, it might still happen.
> Don't give up hope, mates!
> 
> Happy trails.


I'm trying to organise this with the other staff at the moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We may yet still see the Official GBATemp Yearly Awards. No promises though


----------



## chetzboy (Jan 26, 2004)

I like the idea. I also want it four times a year.
Maybe the number of the members will increase !!


----------



## dice (Jan 26, 2004)

I'll agree as long as I'm the host of the show.

"Good evening ladies and getlemen, n00bs and idiots, children of all ages, I'm proud to present to you, the GBATEMP AWARDS THINGY!"


----------



## Ruth (Jan 26, 2004)

Ahh..I thought I was having deja vu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess this really needs to be discussed properly by the staff...


----------



## Legend (Jan 26, 2004)

lol, yay Dice! You can be the host!
You have the perfect opening speech already!

**hopes that there will be awards, and if so, every 4 months...also hopes to earn a "most promising n00b" award, if there will be one.**

Happy trails.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jan 26, 2004)

QUOTE(Legend @ Jan 26 2004 said:


> "most promising n00b"


Isn't that an oxymoron? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If a n00b was promising, he wouldn't be a n00b, he would be a newbie.


----------



## dice (Jan 26, 2004)

well in this case the "most promising n00b" would be the member who is respected the most here who has joined withing the 4 month period.


----------



## Legend (Jan 26, 2004)

lol...very true, Puck.

Dice, maybe the "n00b" could be classified as someone with under 200 posts?


----------



## Sap (Jan 26, 2004)

This sounds like a great idea to me. I'm with you all the way.


----------



## dice (Jan 26, 2004)

QUOTE(Legend @ Jan 26 2004 said:


> lol...very true, Puck.
> 
> Dice, maybe the "n00b" could be classified as someone with under 200 posts?


I guess so but look at you, you've been here for nearly a year and barely have 200 posts. Anyway I see it as the only way to actually judge the award on. . .


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jan 26, 2004)

dice: You need to wear a very cheesy suit and have a blonde bimbo as your assistant to be the host.


----------



## Legend (Jan 26, 2004)

lol, very true Puck.

Dice: Yea, I've been here since like June, and didn't actually start posting till about October or something...Hm...That'll be a nifty award if it ever gets decided upon as to whom it will be awarded to.


----------



## phuzzz (Jan 26, 2004)

QUOTE(KotaInka2 @ Jan 26 2004 said:


> Well phuzz, normally I would agree with you, but Fusion Master and Dice are the only ones to even partially pursue my idea, whether they knew it or not. So, I can kind of see why Fusion Master replied to it.


Yeah, I know.  Late reply.  Sue me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I guess I was a little bit harsh on him.  But from my point of view, it looked like he revived this thread for the sole purpose to gloat.  Oh well, that's what you get for the internet.  My bad.


----------



## dice (Jan 26, 2004)

QUOTE(Puck The Joker @ Jan 26 2004 said:


> dice: You need to wear a very cheesy suit and have a blonde bimbo as your assistant to be the host.


Well if you'll be the blonde bimbo then I think we've got a deal here pal!

*puts hand out*


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jan 26, 2004)

QUOTE(dice @ Jan 26 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Puck The Joker @ Jan 26 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > dice: You need to wear a very cheesy suit and have a blonde bimbo as your assistant to be the host.
> ...


Sorry, I'm neither blonde nor a bimbo, but I could supply one


----------



## dice (Jan 26, 2004)

All you need is a wig but if you know of any girls send 'em coming


----------



## Darkforce (Feb 1, 2004)

Hmm interesting... could be really good.

BTW why have a real host when we could simply Photoshop some ammusing pics of celebs with speech bubbles above their heads saying out the awards...


----------



## PhaTdrU (Feb 3, 2004)

eh... this topic is back again??? lol, should be interesting...


----------



## KotaInka2 (Nov 3, 2003)

I mentioned it in Saria's topic on Artist of the Week but I just wanted to make sure that people could see this as another idea, albeit derived from Saria's.

The gist is that maybe we could have yearly awards. This could include but not be limited to Artist of the Year, Most Helpful, Friendliest Mod, Most Promising Newcomer, etc.

There was a couple posts positive on the idea in the other thread, but what does everybody else think?


----------



## KotaInka2 (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm just adding a "small" bump for a couple of ideas. I would have added it in the nom thread, but I figured that should strictly be for nominations. More importantly, I didn't think about these until afterwards when you can't edit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But, I digress....

If it is indeed bi-yearly, then at the very least, the nominations should no longer be accepted after the end of June, with the possibility of the awards even being announced then.

Another possibility would be pitting the 1st half winners against the 2nd half winners for a true yearly winner.

Just some suggestions...it's good to see the awards actually occurring.


----------



## dice (Apr 18, 2004)

Maby we could keep an archive of all the winners?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2004)

Don't worry, there'll be some sort of archive of the winners.
Though I don't think we'll be pitting the winners against each other, it's a pretty big thing as it is without adding another stage to it all.


----------

